# Iceland



## ChrisInNotts (Apr 29, 2022)

Dear all,

Its our 60th birthdays next year so we have decided to treat ourselves and have an activity holiday in Iceland (probably during the summer period).  We are not really "package holiday" type people so were wondering about using one of the motorhome/campervan hire companies based there to give us flexibility to do our thing.  Has anyone on here done this and can offer any advice and/or experience.  It would be much appreciated, if so.   

Thanks!

Keith and Chris


----------



## witzend (Apr 29, 2022)

Its possible to take your own Van and stop off on the Faroe's 


> *All year-round, the M/S Norröna sails weekly from Denmark to Iceland via the Faroe Islands*. This form of travel allows passengers to bring their own car, motorcycle, caravan, camper, or bicycle with them to Iceland.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Apr 29, 2022)

witzend said:


> Its possible to take your own Van and stop off on the Faroe's



Wow!  We didn't realise that.  We will investigate that option.  Thanks!

Keith and Chris


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 30, 2022)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Wow!  We didn't realise that.  We will investigate that option.  Thanks!
> 
> Keith and Chris


I followed a swiss guy on YT who took his motorhome to Iceland, I think you might find it under “Benny goes to Iceland”


----------



## winks (Apr 30, 2022)

There you go.   https://en.smyrilline.fo

A few years ago they used to put in to either Scrabster or Kirkwall I think. I remember talking to someone in Birsay (Orkney) who had a Smyril sticker on their van and had gone from whichever port it was.

Cheers

H


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 30, 2022)

I did Iceland about 5 years ago on a motorcycle. Rode to top of Denmark and then ferry to Iceland via the Fareo's.

CHECK your mobile provider before turning it on in the Fareo's, I got a terrible shock!

Iceland was great, loads of sites and places to wild camp but expensive! Then, lager was £12 a pint!!!

I would take our MoHo there.


----------



## GreggBear (Apr 30, 2022)

I decided on a holiday in Iceland once, but they kicked me out at 8pm so they could close...


----------



## jacquigem (May 1, 2022)

We have friends who have done this, they have a Facebook page travelling Full Time. You may get some useful info there and I am sure they would answer your questions.


----------



## trevskoda (May 1, 2022)

We have just come out of winter so why would anyone want to go back into it.


----------



## myvanwy (May 1, 2022)

My thoughts exactly Trev. Then we went in Nov 2019 just before Covid on our sons invite. absolutely loved the place. As mentioned above, frightingly expensive though.


----------



## NSY (May 1, 2022)

We visited Iceland September 2017 & hired a Fiat Ducato van based motorhome.

The island has some fantastic scenery including glaciers, lakes, lava flows, waterfalls, coastline, volcanos, mountains; the locals were very friendly & most spoke English but it’s a very expensive country to travel in.

It was very busy even at end of season, some campsites had already closed for season by mid-September. There was in 2017 a new law that wild camping by motorhomes was illegal & the one night we decided to try parking up in a roadside layby found we attracted constant blowing of horns by passing cars.

Our hire was from Caravan IS & they were very helpful with suggestions for places to visit. The route we took was the island circuit & a few side roads. Even on the circuit (2017) we encountered dirt roads some of the way. Looking up on internet now cannot find Caravan IS, maybe they have closed or changed name. The depot was about 5 miles from airport.


----------



## zzr1400tim (May 1, 2022)

I visited Iceland today in fact.. stocked up on some frozen chips and loads of tasty fast fried junk food..


----------



## AndyGoPro (May 1, 2022)

I rented a VW from motorhomeiceland.com in 2018 no issues to report.

As NSY has mentioned, wild camping is illegal in Iceland. Plenty of inexpensive camp sites though.

Faroes is also stunning, easly done from a car/hotel combo though - the whole place is only about 60 miles across IIRC and the wind was brutal in March


----------



## Winterskp (May 2, 2022)

Take your own van!! Everything's expensive in Iceland, except hot water. We went for a month in Summer 1985, when the tarmac was very limited indeed, and our old Dormobile Land cruiser tended to fill with dust. Getting to Shetland from Orkney was fun, as the picture shows. Our 4 kids are now in their 50s, but haven't forgotten the trip!
There were very few campsites then, and wild camping was the norm


.


----------

